# Ignoring a moderator



## Steve

Is that not possible?


----------



## Touch Of Death

We have moderators?


----------



## Steve

Touch Of Death said:


> We have moderators?


. I'm just curious if it's a technical limitation.


----------



## jks9199

I'm assuming you're asking if a Moderator can be added to your Ignore list.  (Obviously, you can ignore functionally what a moderator says...  but there may be consequences.)  I'm not certain, and will look into it to confirm, but I don't think you can ignore or block the Moderation team.  It would be too easy to miss important messages or general warnings if you could.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I seem to remember a question like this a number of years ago and it came down to not seeing warnings or messages in threads as to why you can't ignore a moderator.


----------



## Steve

No problem.


----------



## jks9199

Checked a few things, and as far as I can tell, Moderators and above cannot be Ignored.


----------



## Steve

Ok.


----------



## Ben S

I'm new here, but first impression is that the interchange is healthy and seems to need no moderation. People are not shy about giving you their opinion, but there's a regard and respect that seems natural with everyone I've encountered here. Want moderation? Go to Martial Arts Stack Exchange and they'll rip you apart if they don't like your question or answer or how it is formatted!


----------



## Steve

I think you're mostly right, Ben s.


----------



## ShortBridge




----------



## Jut

Ben S said:


> I'm new here, but first impression is that the interchange is healthy and seems to need no moderation. People are not shy about giving you their opinion, but there's a regard and respect that seems natural with everyone I've encountered here.


SURE, SURE... what a noodle spine comment this is, you.. you, Newbie!
Personally.. I think your mother was a hamster, and your father smelled of elderberries.  -I Fart in your general direction.
Now.. go away, or I shall taunt you, summore!!


----------



## Ben S

Jut said:


> SURE, SURE... what a noodle spine comment this is, you.. you, Newbie!
> Personally.. I think your mother was a hamster, and your father smelled of elderberries.  -I Fart in your general direction.
> Now.. go away, or I shall taunt you, summore!!



OK - I'll leave - I'm off to find . . .  a shrubbery!


----------



## hoshin1600

you silly Ki- nig-its


----------



## Jut

Ben S said:


> OK - I'll leave - I'm off to find . . .  a shrubbery!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ben S said:


> OK - I'll leave - I'm off to find . . .  a shrubbery!



OK, but watch out for..... Caerbannog


----------



## Ben S

Xue Sheng said:


> OK, but watch out for..... Caerbannog



What? That rabbit couldn't hurt a fly - aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Steve

Camelot is a silly place.


----------



## Ben S

Wow, the moderators here really ARE very tolerant.


----------



## Buka

Such whimsy could not, should not, ever be ignored.


----------



## Jut

It may be possible, they are preparing the........  Holy, Hand~Grenade


----------



## Touch Of Death

hoshin1600 said:


> you silly Ki- nig-its


That's kin-igot.


----------



## hoshin1600

Touch Of Death said:


> That's kin-igot.


the official spelling is  knnnnnn-ighuts.

http://www.intriguing.com/mp/_scripts/french.php

which is a play on the mispronounciation of the word knights.....for those who have no clue on what we are talking about ...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ben S said:


> What? That rabbit couldn't hurt a fly - aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.



that's no ordinary rabbit! That's the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!


----------



## jks9199

Have a care, all of you, lest I bring on the Spanish Inquisition...  and we have the Comfy Chair.  And are notvafraid to use it!


(Seriously, our goal is to moderate as little and lughtly as possible.  If folks can play nice and be adults, everyobe can have a good time.)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben S

jks9199 said:


> Have a care, all of you, lest I bring on the Spanish Inquisition...  and we have the Comfy Chair.  And are notvafraid to use it!
> 
> 
> (Seriously, our goal is to moderate as little and lughtly as possible.  If folks can play nice and be adults, everyobe can have a good time.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I think we're done fooling around - but I have to say - I didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Hyoho

If you ignore moderator how can they moderate any bad posts you make? Isn't that why we have mods? Do you want to post something a mod would not like or agree with?


----------



## Jenna

jks9199 said:


> (Seriously, our goal is to moderate as little and lughtly as possible.  If folks can play nice and be adults, everyobe can have a good time.)


Everyobe has a good time when you moderate is as lughtly as possible.. that has made me smile..  and all the more so if I believe you intended those words and not autocorrect!


----------



## Steve

Hyoho said:


> If you ignore moderator how can they moderate any bad posts you make? Isn't that why we have mods? Do you want to post something a mod would not like or agree with?


using the ignore feature works exactly opposite.   It would not interfere with moderation.


----------



## jks9199

The Ignore feature mostly blocks you from seeing posts by a member.  Some still get through when they're quoted, but you don't see posts or threads by that user.  It's a great tool for members to use so that we don't need to take official action if they just can't get along.  But -- since moderators have to make various official announcements -- it wouldn't help us at all to not be seen.  Let's say I saw a lot heat building up in the interactions on a thread; a few people are just plain going at each other, and they're getting nasty.  One of my first moves from a moderation standpoint is a general reminder, no names mentioned, or even an official warning.  Kind of like the teacher walking over to a couple students talking in class, or a cop running radar very visibly in an area where people are known to speed...  But if people can't see that post, they can't take the hint... then we end up having to bring out heavier tools.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jks9199 said:


> Have a care, all of you, lest I bring on the Spanish Inquisition...  and we have the Comfy Chair.  And are notvafraid to use it!
> 
> 
> (Seriously, our goal is to moderate as little and lughtly as possible.  If folks can play nice and be adults, everyobe can have a good time.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


And we appreciate your lught moderation. I hate when moderators aren't lught enough.


----------



## Hyoho

Steve said:


> using the ignore feature works exactly opposite.   It would not interfere with moderation.


Of course but your post might be annoying other people and that's what the mod is for.


----------



## Steve

Hyoho said:


> Of course but your post might be annoying other people and that's what the mod is for.


those people are able to use the ignore function to avoid seeing my posts, which is what it is for.


----------



## Xue Sheng

So are you saying you know you are annoying others, but that's ok, they should just ignore me?


----------



## Steve

Xue Sheng said:


> So are you saying you know you are annoying others, but that's ok, they should just ignore me?


I understand that others are annoyed by me, even though that is not my intention.  If you're asking whether I am annoying on purpose.  No, I'm not.  And I don't enjoy arguing just to argue, either. 

You annoy me sometimes, Xue, but I don't think you do it on purpose.  And I don't let it bother me to the point that I forget that I like almost all of your posts.  If it did, though, I'd use the ignore function.  That's what it's for. 

does that make sense?  I hope so.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Hyoho

Steve said:


> I understand that others are annoyed by me, even though that is not my intention.  If you're asking whether I am annoying on purpose.  No, I'm not.  And I don't enjoy arguing just to argue, either.
> 
> You annoy me sometimes, Xue, but I don't think you do it on purpose.  And I don't let it bother me to the point that I forget that I like almost all of your posts.  If it did, though, I'd use the ignore function.  That's what it's for.
> 
> does that make sense?  I hope so.


Well you didn't annoy me before but you do now with your senseless post. Mods/Admin need to read all the posts to do their job. They are quite moderate here. On  my modded groups/forums if anyone blocks me they are booted. It's usually a membership rule


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Hyoho said:


> Well you didn't annoy me before but you do now with your senseless post. Mods/Admin need to read all the posts to do their job. They are quite moderate here. On  my modded groups/forums if anyone blocks me they are booted. It's usually a membership rule



The mods can still read all the posts to do their job, regardless of whether or not someone were to ignore them. The issue would be that they couldn't respond in a way that he would see it, which makes them not use ignore. But that was explained to him, and he accepted it, so I don't understand why people are continuing to harp on it.


----------



## Transk53

@Steve. No offence, but missing the point as to why you have asked this?


----------



## Steve

Transk53 said:


> @Steve. No offence, but missing the point as to why you have asked this?


No offense taken.  I asked because I was hoping it would start a great Monty Python riff.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## Steve

Hyoho said:


> Well you didn't annoy me before but you do now with your senseless post. Mods/Admin need to read all the posts to do their job. They are quite moderate here. On  my modded groups/forums if anyone blocks me they are booted. It's usually a membership rule


it works opposite.  If you were to put me on your ignore list (which I hope you don't), you wouldn't see my posts.  I could still read and respond to yours.  

So, if I put a mod on ignore, he could still read and react to all my posts. It's strictly one way.


----------



## Transk53

Steve said:


> No offense taken.  I asked because I was hoping it would start a great Monty Python riff.  Mission accomplished.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ah, no worries ☺️


----------



## hoshin1600

since this thread makes no sense at all...
 And now for something completely different.....


----------



## Transk53

Spam is alright fried to death


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------

